# What is really Sakki?



## Teppan

What is sakki,(not sake)? Is it a spirit? A force? What is the ninpiden, the shoninki and the ninpo-hikan? Are those techniques? Please Enlighten Me? Can not find anything in the FAQ.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

sakki (satsu ki) is "killing energy" (energy associated with the intent to kill).

the ninpiden and shoniki are books related to ninjutsu. (see: http://www.ninpo.org/historicalrecords/histrec.html)

and "ninpo-hikan" ? - not sure if you meant ninpo-ikkan or ninpo hiken, so I cannot answer that.

I hope this helps in your research.


----------



## Teppan

Thanks. That means a killer, attacker(uke) has some type energy that can be detected when somebody is trying to harm us? :xtrmshock Do students train to develope some form of perseption to detect this energy?/Yes its ninpo-hiken(nin-po-ik-kan=the law of ninpo is my primary inspiration)The others are books much like the bansenshukai! Interesting! That means there were books in old japan much like today. Were they public? Or they were secrets of each clan(ryu)? :xtrmshock


----------



## cloud

Teppan said:
			
		

> Thanks. That means a killer, attacker(uke) has some type energy that can be detected when somebody is trying to harm us? :xtrmshock Do students train to develope some form of perseption to detect this energy?



Yes, a good uke will be able to project killing intention to you. It's very much like when you feel the uncomfortable sensation when your friend try to sneak up on you or try to choke you from the back. Ninjutsu students who train properly will  learn to develope the sensitivity to detect this energy. Other martial art do it too, like Bruce Lee who were renown for his ability to be so aware that he can strike right before his opponent would. Some view it as his insane speed but he will tell you in the heart beat that it's not.


----------



## Teppan

cloud said:
			
		

> Yes, a good uke will be able to project killing intention to you. It's very much like when you feel the uncomfortable sensation when your friend try to sneak up on you or try to choke you from the back. Ninjutsu students who train properly will learn to develope the sensitivity to detect this energy. Other martial art do it too, like Bruce Lee who were renown for his ability to be so aware that he can strike right before his opponent would. Some view it as his insane speed but he will tell you in the heart beat that it's not.


 

  Wow! Bruce Lee was very quick. Do they teach this in jeet kwen do? or in some other form of kung-fu? Thanks.


----------



## jks9199

Bruce Lee developed Jeet Kun Do...

Any system has the potential to teach awareness and sensitivity.  Some systems put more emphasis on it; some systems are more open about teaching it; some systems don't worry much about it at all.  It either happens or it doesn't...

It comes from diligent practice with serious partners over a long time (probably years).

My limited understanding of ninjutsu/taijutsu is that this system puts a greater emphasis than many on this sort of sensitivity.


----------



## Fu_Bag

Sakki?  From what I've read, that's that rice wine that can make you feel like you've been whacked over the head with a shinai.  Some people seem to love it though!


----------



## Teppan

I thought that it was sakki. Hummm... You like sake. It's like when someone strickes at you with a shinai. Man is sake very strong. I've heard it's a very strong rum. Hey, have anyone here tasted sake. My curiousity it's beyond many...Thanks...


----------



## Fu_Bag

Teppan,

You certainly ask some interesting questions. 

Yes, I think it's Sakki. Either that, or it's sake. Too much of either and things start to get blurry.... What were we talking about? (kidding) 

I've noticed that you've had no replies to your Ninpo Hiken question. I guess I'll take a shot at it since no one else is. 

Here are some links to consider:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninpo

http://bujinkangreece.free.fr/article-imprim.php3?id_article=8

http://www.oniko.de/download/soke/takamatsu-ninjutsu-hiketsu-bun-essence-of-ninjutsu.pdf#search=%22ninjutsu%20hiketsu%20bun%22

http://www.shinjin.co.jp/kuki/hyoho/index_e.html
http://www.shinjin.co.jp/kuki/hyoho/history01_e.htm

Along with what's contained in those links, there's also the saying of
"Hell exists beneath the upraised sword. Step in, Heaven awaits."

If you consider that the above phrase has at least two meanings when viewed from a "Nin" perspective, it's no wonder that Hatsumi-sensei says that "Only people with good hearts my practice my budo".

In Hatsumi-sensei's "Secrets of the Samurai" book, he mentions that "When it is hidden, it is the flower". I think that the Ninpo Hiken answer that you're looking for is definitely one of those flowers. 

Best wishes in your search for the answer to your question.

Respectfully,


Fu Bag


----------



## Teppan

Thanks Fu_bag , I'll lock into it.


----------



## shinobi_ashton

when you grade for your godan in ninjutsu, your test is to sense the sakki or "killing intent" and evade the falling sword that will hit you in your head if you don't move.
also known as the sakki test


----------



## runnerninja

I assume its Hatsumi who does the sakki test on you. Does he tell you that he will be doing it on you or just perform it out of the blue?


----------



## Kreth

runnerninja said:


> I assume its Hatsumi who does the sakki test on you. Does he tell you that he will be doing it on you or just perform it out of the blue?


It's typically done after training, just before the bowout. Hatsumi sensei will call up godan candidates one at a time, then perform the test.


----------



## jks9199

Kreth said:


> It's typically done after training, just before the bowout. Hatsumi sensei will call up godan candidates one at a time, then perform the test.


Now I'm a little curious... are there specific times of the year, or does someone's instructor arrange the test, or does Hatsumi simply "accept all comers?"


----------



## Carol

Some arrangement is needed from what I hear because this is the godan test.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

jks9199 said:


> Now I'm a little curious... are there specific times of the year, or does someone's instructor arrange the test, or does Hatsumi simply "accept all comers?"


 
He basically asks right after the training if there are people who want to attempt the test, and that's it.


----------



## Kreth

I've seen a few people try to jump the gun and volunteer for testing. It looked painful... :lol:


----------



## jks9199

Kreth said:


> I've seen a few people try to jump the gun and volunteer for testing. It looked painful... :lol:


So...  Does anyone ever get refused the opportunity?  For example, if I, with no BBT experience showed up, struggled through a class, and was stupid enough to say "Yeah, I wanna try!", would he let me learn how sadly unprepared and stupid I am?


----------



## stephen

jks9199 said:


> So...  Does anyone ever get refused the opportunity?  For example, if I, with no BBT experience showed up, struggled through a class, and was stupid enough to say "Yeah, I wanna try!", would he let me learn how sadly unprepared and stupid I am?



Some people, especially those who are funny lookin', do get quizzed quite extensively concering who their teachers are and how long they've been training. Some people don't.


----------



## Kreth

stephen said:


> Some people, especially those who are funny lookin', do get quizzed quite extensively concering who their teachers are and how long they've been training. Some people don't.


Yeah, that's been my experience. And with the ones that did get to test, I got the impression that Hatsumi sensei cut with no intention. That shinai sounds pretty solid...


----------

